# Help me pleaaassssee !!! I LIVE AMONG IMBECILES



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

You are an ENTP right? In the meantime to cheer up why not try something like pranking them to have fun? Just don't get caught, there are also these things called Stink Bs but not sure if you can get them over there.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Kay dash said:


> Yeah I enjoy messing around with the cognitive function a whole when I first learned about MBTI I was unsure which one I was (Like every ENTP ever) so I studied the whole thing of course I wouldn't dare call myself an expert but I know a lot
> 
> I am even considering writing a book in the future about the art of manipulation through playing around with the decision making function of your target and how to avoid being manipulated in the same manner
> 
> ...


So you want to correct everyone that's wrong? That will get you depressed in no time. The cognitive functions are great for understanding why people behave the way they do, great for understanding why people think the way they do. When you understand that within the way their brains work, their "truth" makes sense, it is much easier to deal with them. In fact, when you do understand how they reason and why they choose to emphasize certain things and ignore other things, you can take them on a journey in their own logic and totally make them doubt their ideas. It's actually quite fun to do that.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Defender of Light said:


> You are an ENTP right? In the meantime to cheer up why not try something like pranking them to have fun? Just don't get caught, there are also these things called Stink Bs but not sure if you can get them over there.


You are INFP right? In the meantime to cheer him up why don't you paint us a big, big unicorn on a big, big wall? Just don't get caught, or cry and pretend to be autistic.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Kay dash said:


> It's not a matter of emotions I could ignore them but it's only a matter of time before THEY stop ignoring me like I said they're already starting to claim there are curses and shit like that because I do not follow their customs and traditions (which involve self harm and I am in noway going to do them) I'd rather not stay around long enough to find out what's next after the curse


This is pretty serious...

What exactly do you have to do to fit in? Tbh, I would be tempted to just do it [if it's not some type of castration] to get them to leave me alone while I work on a way out.

Are you sure you can't file for asylum in the meantime? I think you can go under religious persecution. 

Man... good luck to you. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

ponpiri said:


> This is pretty serious...
> 
> What exactly do you have to do to fit in?


well for starters in every wedding every man must get his back wiped to prove he is actually a man it's not religion it's just stupid traditions those who do not should be ashamed by the act should be of course doesn't mean I am but my family certainly is

there are also some other ......... manly hunts they do that every man should participate in I go for these cause they kinda develop your intuition but they're still dangerous AF

not to mention how they handle disease a great number of them dies during autumn (in here it rains in autumn just in case you're wondering) because of malaria a dangerous disease in it's own right yet could've been easily fought had they turned to the right means which ARE available BTW but they'd rather use fire to heal themselves


----------

